
Making Smalltalk on a Raspberry Pi - tambourine_man
https://hackaday.com/2020/07/12/making-smalltalk-on-a-raspberry-pi/
======
johndoe0815
Hi, author here - happy to answer questions.

Beware, the current version on github has a bug that crashes the system on a
BCM2835 (ARM11-based original Raspberry Pi 1/Zero(W)/CM1) when using floating-
point operations, see my comment on hackaday for details.

